# 2006 Altima turn signal indicator on dash not working



## Jeckyli (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I just bought a 2006 Altima 2.5S, but was too careless to notice that the turn signal indicator on the panel doesn't work, both of them. The signals outside work fine for both sides and the hazard lights, and inside a soft sound for turn indicator can be heard, just the indicator is off, that way I don't even know where they are. 

Any hints on what the problem might be? and would that be easy and inexpensive to fix? I'm a totally novice and hope you can help.

BTW, the driver's door speaker doesn't work, not very annoying though, but any one has an idea how much it cost to change one? Is that doable by myself?

A million thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need a Nissan Consult II or later scantool, or compatable generic scantool, to check the CAN communication line for the indicators. You may have a faulty combination meter, but without a scantool to test the comm line, it's impossible to tell. In other words, your best bet is to take it to your Nissan dealer, unfortunately.

As far as the door speaker, it's easy to do if you have the ability to take off the door panel. Once that's off, you can test the speaker using some electrical leads and a 9V battery. It's probably the speaker, but it could also be the radio or the wiring to the speaker at fault. Labor time to replace the speaker is 0.6 hour. Speaker cost depends on which system you have in your Altima.


----------



## Jeckyli (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot smj999smj, I think I'd better take it to the dealer. 



smj999smj said:


> You need a Nissan Consult II or later scantool, or compatable generic scantool, to check the CAN communication line for the indicators. You may have a faulty combination meter, but without a scantool to test the comm line, it's impossible to tell. In other words, your best bet is to take it to your Nissan dealer, unfortunately.
> 
> As far as the door speaker, it's easy to do if you have the ability to take off the door panel. Once that's off, you can test the speaker using some electrical leads and a 9V battery. It's probably the speaker, but it could also be the radio or the wiring to the speaker at fault. Labor time to replace the speaker is 0.6 hour. Speaker cost depends on which system you have in your Altima.


----------



## Jeckyli (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I took my car to a Nissan dealer today. They told me to change the whole electrical panel which costs $250, plus labor fee and diagnosis fee it's about $600 for the signal indicator. Personally I feel it is too expensive for just the inside indicator. Should I do that? Thanks.



smj999smj said:


> You need a Nissan Consult II or later scantool, or compatable generic scantool, to check the CAN communication line for the indicators. You may have a faulty combination meter, but without a scantool to test the comm line, it's impossible to tell. In other words, your best bet is to take it to your Nissan dealer, unfortunately.
> 
> As far as the door speaker, it's easy to do if you have the ability to take off the door panel. Once that's off, you can test the speaker using some electrical leads and a 9V battery. It's probably the speaker, but it could also be the radio or the wiring to the speaker at fault. Labor time to replace the speaker is 0.6 hour. Speaker cost depends on which system you have in your Altima.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess by electrical panel you are referring to the cluster, aka the integrated meter assy. According to ALLDATA, the cluster is MSRP @ $334.34 and the labor time to replace is 0.3 hours. The lid over it is held in with clips and there are a couple of screws holding in the cluster. I'm not sure what their breakdown is for the diagnosis and R&R, so I can't really judge, but $600 sounds a bit high. A tech with a CONSULT II that knew what he was doing should have had it figured out 30 mins...an hour, tops. So, even if the cluster is $334+tax, that leaves about $240 towards the diagnostics and R&R of the cluster, which is roughly an hours worth of work. You may want to question their charges, if you really want it fixed. I can't tell you how to spend your money.


----------



## Jeckyli (Jan 25, 2011)

Exactly, the cluster. You are really an expert. The breakdown is actually: part $250, labor $230, diagnosis $140. This is what they give me, this is an official Nissan dealer, I think I'll probably just let them fix it then the thing is over. 

BTW, when I was at the dealer today, they also told me for this 06 Altima there is an engine recall, but later they told me after checking something like a engine pressure, they found the engine is fine. Actually I did find on wikipedia that this QR25DE engine on 06 Altima has a problem that leads to high oil consumption for about 85,000 cars, but they say it is fine now, should I worry about the engine? 

After reading your post I'm more clear now. Thank you so much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The was an engine recall for the 02-03 Altima's with the 2.5L, but I don't recall one for 06's. Earlier Altimas (and 2.5L Sentras) have no EGR valve and use the variable camshaft timing to literally suck the exhaust back into the combustion chambers rather than route the gas from the exhaust through a pipe through the valve into the intake manifold. The problem came when the catalyst broke down and bits of it got sucked into the combustion chambers and scored the cylinder walls, which lead to excessive oil consumption. Nissan had a lengthy service campaign that covered a number of things. I wouldn't be too worried about your 06's engine.

Back to the cluster, I would argue the cost of the labor charge. Have them explain why it costs $230 ($70 more than it cost to diagnose the problem) to replace something that only calls for 0.3 hours (or 18 minutes) in the labor guide (FYI, warranty rate is 0.2 hours). IMO, they should include the cost of the replacement within the diagnostic charge (which is too high, IMO). You may want to try calling a few other dealers and ask them how much they charge to replace the cluster. But, that's your call. I'm just trying to save you a few $. 
I worked for Nissan for 16 years as a technician and became a certified Nissan master technician. I left Nissan in late 2003... Got tired of working for dealers!


----------



## Jeckyli (Jan 25, 2011)

You are really a big help to me. I'll do what you suggested, thank you so much.


----------

